

Ask HN: Do you have a ThinkPad X1 Carbon? - Cieplak

I'm debating getting the X1 over a Macbook Air.  What are your feelings on the X1?  Also, whichever I end up buying is getting a big fat linux partition.
======
NeutronBoy
I'm just waiting for it to be released in Australia so I can see specs/prices.

It's pricey, but no doubt far better for *nix than any Macbook. And it has a
TrackPoint (although the trackpad is apparently Macbook-spec anyway).

------
pestaa
I'd seriously consider buying one if HDMI and at least one more USB interface
were available.

Anyone knows a lightweight laptop with HDMI, SSD and no optical drive?

------
lsiebert
Nope. I have a Thinkpad T530 though. Discrete GPU running on Mint 13 with
Bumblebee ftw.

------
plg
Is the x1carbon Ubuntu certified?

~~~
Cieplak
I don't think so, but I can't verify because
<http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/> is throwing a 503 error.

~~~
kuida0r3
The site's back <http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201104-7945/>

~~~
NeutronBoy
Note the X1 is a different laptop than the X1 Carbon

~~~
kuida0r3
Ah thanks. I wasn't sure of that (but assumed they were pretty similar due to
model #).

